# knipex linesman pliers



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

They're like any other tool. You abuse'em they'll wear or break and you'll need to buy another one later.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I bought a pair a while back when I needed to replace my Kleins. Haven't bought Klein since.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I bought a pair a while back when I needed to replace my Kleins. Haven't bought Klein since.


you like the knipex 480? did you buy just the "normal" ones? i think im gonna get just the normal ones but with the fish tape puller


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Great tools but I think your website is overpriced. I bought the 1000V ones at Blowes here in Canada for about fifty bucks and we always pay more than you guys.

Oops! I see you're from Winnipeg  . Try this:

www.lowes.ca/knipex-wire-strippers-crimpers-cutters_15326_m6754.html?rd=A


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Rochsolid said:


> you like the knipex 480? did you buy just the "normal" ones? i think im gonna get just the normal ones but with the fish tape puller


I like the ones with the red and blue handles, it's similar to the journeymen style Klein. I like it a lot better than the normal rubber coating.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

99cents said:


> Great tools but I think your website is overpriced. I bought the 1000V ones at Blowes here in Canada for about fifty bucks and we always pay more than you guys.


ya i wasnt sure where to order from, i just used this as a reference to the different models. ill have to shop around and see if i can find them at a store here in winnipeg:thumbsup: thanks 99


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

HackWork said:


> I like the ones with the red and blue handles, it's similar to the journeymen style Klein. I like it a lot better than the normal rubber coating.


thanks hack:thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Lowes is discontinuing Knipex to make room for Southwire.

Here is a good vendor:

Normal: http://chadstoolbox.com/0902240heavydutyergolinemansplier.aspx

Crimper and fish tape puller: http://chadstoolbox.com/09-12-240-knipex-ERGO-new-england-style-linemans-with-fishtape-puller-1.aspx


----------



## Techne (Feb 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Great tools but I think your website is overpriced. I bought the 1000V ones at Blowes here in Canada for about fifty bucks and we always pay more than you guys.
> 
> Oops! I see you're from Winnipeg  . Try this:
> 
> www.lowes.ca/knipex-wire-strippers-crimpers-cutters_15326_m6754.html?rd=A



I just bought another couple Cobras and a pair of pliers wrenches from *Tool World*. While there, I looked long and hard at the Knipex linesmans, constantly having to remind myself that there sits another pair of Kleins - still in the package - on my work bench at home.

As you probably well know, their prices are not going to be below Lowes or Amazon, but Tool World is pretty competitive, and should you have any problems, they are second to none in standing behind their products.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Fishtape puller with crimper. No question.

Although I really can't complain about kleins pliers and sidecutters.
It seems to be just the srewdrivers that suck.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

i have the Knipex 09-02-240 9.4" Lineman's Pliers - MultiGrip, and wont need to buy a different brand again.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I used Klein forever. Then I tried Knipex to see what all the buzz was about and I liked them. Then at some point I ended up back with Klein. I can honestly say, I like Knipex much better. I just bought a pair with the red and blue handles and the crimper. I bought from Amazon.


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

therearenoroadshere said:


> I just bought another couple Cobras and a pair of pliers wrenches from Tool World. While there, I looked long and hard at the Knipex linesmans, constantly having to remind myself that there sits another pair of Kleins - still in the package - on my work bench at home.
> 
> As you probably well know, their prices are not going to be below Lowes or Amazon, but Tool World is pretty competitive, and should you have any problems, they are second to none in standing behind their products.


Ya I've dealt with tool world before too, maybe ill have to go check them out again


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

The Lowes here has all Knipex tools at half price.........bought a pair of 9" linesman for $19


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

I got my 1000v at blowes for 21


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

big vic said:


> The Lowes here has all Knipex tools at half price.........bought a pair of 9" linesman for $19


after reading this I went and got the crimping/fish tape puller sidecutters for like $23 over there


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

big vic said:


> The Lowes here has all Knipex tools at half price.........bought a pair of 9" linesman for $19


After reading your post, I had to rush to my nearest Lowes (Burbank, CA).

After a pretty through search...Zero, nothing, nada Knipex.

So I'm looking at wirenut prices and I spy a package laying upside down with what looks like red linesman handles.
Turn it over and its a Knipex 9" Linesman w/crimper (the 09 11 240).

No price on it so I flag down someone (a manager) to scan it...$44.95..."nah", I tell him, "I thought it would be a better deal since you guys are getting rid of them".
"So what's a good deal?" he asks me, "20 dollars or maybe half off", I reply "I'll put it back where I found it". "OK, half off" he says.:thumbup:
With my ret mil discount...$22.06 out the door. Thanks for the heads-up, Vic.


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ionspot said:


> After reading your post, I had to rush to my nearest Lowes (Burbank, CA).
> 
> After a pretty through search...Zero, nothing, nada Knipex.
> 
> ...


So Lowes is dropping knipex?


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

michael3 said:


> So Lowes is dropping knipex?


Yup.

Apparently it is just very expensive, made in China crapola, from now on.........


----------



## michael3 (Mar 14, 2010)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Yup.
> 
> Apparently it is just very expensive, made in China crapola, from now on.........


Disappointing. Only have 1 knipex I wanted more.


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

Just bought one with the fishtape puller. Hopefully it is as good as their other products.
Had to get it to replace my Milwaukee, which couldn't cut a nail. I don't entirely blame the Milwaukee, because I was over doing it with the nail.


----------

